#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Malaysia Forum >  >  > Malaysia Hotels and Guesthouses >  >  Shanghai Hotel Penang

## mikem

43 Campbell St Georgetown 04-2612293

This hotel and café is in a former gold shop. Very good renovation. Only 8 rooms. One family room for 5. There is a sky light that brightens up the inside. Many of these heritage renovated building have no outside windows and are dark inside.. There is a water feature/garden sitting area downstairs.

Campbell St has 5 foot ways that are not blocked and sidewalks. Very good central location close to food, sights and shopping. And unlike many other similar places its not overpriced. Start at RM160 for a double.

----------


## bash street gang

> 43 Campbell St Georgetown 04-2612293
> 
> This hotel and café is in a former gold shop. Very good renovation. Only 8 rooms. One family room for 5. There is a sky light that brightens up the inside. Many of these heritage renovated building have no outside windows and are dark inside.. There is a water feature/garden sitting area downstairs.
> 
> Campbell St has 5 foot ways that are not blocked and sidewalks. Very good central location close to food, sights and shopping. And unlike many other similar places its not overpriced. Start at RM160 for a double.


Georgetown would be great if some of it was pedestrianised.... but it aint and you'll spend most of your time trying to avoid being hit by SUV's in streets designed for rickshaws....

----------


## aging one

> Georgetown would be great if some of it was pedestrianised.... but it aint and you'll spend most of your time trying to avoid being hit by SUV's in streets designed for rickshaws....


Have to call bullshit on that. Georgtown is a great walking city. Sites, temples, food, its just fun.

----------


## terry57

^

Yes I must agree with that one,  I've been to Penang heaps of times.

Last time 12 months ago, walked everywhere piece of piss. 

Try the Continental Hotel , great position, great price,  massive food court and entertainment centre next door.

----------


## nigelandjan

Its great to walk on clear pavements BUT try to cross a road !

----------


## terry57

^

Compared to Vietnam its piss easy.   :spam2:

----------


## cyrille

Yeah, those covered pavements are cool. Among the best urban walks in Asia.

----------


## Seekingasylum

Indeed, Singapore city's streets were lined with them too right up to the late Sixties and early Sevemties. Shophouse arcades which had drains running parallel between the pavement and the road usually covered. Pity the Thai couldn't have managed something similar but there it is. I love Penang for the way they haven't discarded their heritage and all kudos to them.

I prefer to stay at the E & O when feeling flush but the City Bay View is good value and in a fine location with a nice swimming pool scarcely used.

----------


## cyrille

Yes I was first in Penang more than 25years ago and have been there at least a dozen times since - always fearing it would change but it really hasn't significantly. 

They now have my ex-favourite hotel the Cathay on a cheesy 'heritage trail' so the prices have doubled so I just go there for a beer now. I was first at the Cathay in 1990 and watched a dismal World Cup game between England and Ireland. The lad collecting the glasses that night is now grey haired and looks about 65 in that Chinese way but can't be more than 45.

I also once stayed at the City Bay View  - good hotel though I had to work quite hard to get a price not including their rather poor breakfast buffet. 

Apart from that no complaints at all. I may well be back there in a while for yet another roti canai.  :Smile: 
Would love to have seen Singapore in the sixties and early seventies.

----------


## terry57

^
The City Bay View Hotel sits next to The Continental Hotel, never stayed there mind you but same same I imagine.

Very good price for what it is. Try the Food Court next door when down next. 

Here is a Pic showing The Red Garden Food Hall, in the back ground is the Continental Hotel and I think next to it is The Bay View.

----------


## terry57

They do a wicked Royal Stout.

----------


## terry57

8 %  Fantastic stuff .  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

Here is a Pic of the Continental Hotel on the right. Bay View is Next to it.

May be wrong on this, one of you sterling Gentleman may confirm.

----------


## hallelujah

> ^
> The City Bay View Hotel sits next to The Continental Hotel, never stayed there mind you but same same I imagine.
> 
> Very good price for what it is. Try the Food Court next door when down next. 
> 
> Here is a Pic showing The Red Garden Food Hall, in the back ground is the Continental Hotel and I think next to it is The Bay View.


The Red Garden is a great place and if you head towards the beaches at Batu Ferringhi, you should try this place for a few drinks as the sun sets: https://www.facebook.com/boraborabysunset

A new hotel opposite the Traders has just opened too: Luxury Penang Hotel Malaysia | The Wembley Hotel in Georgetown




> Here is a Pic of the Continental Hotel on the right. Bay View is Next to it.
> 
> May be wrong on this, one of you sterling Gentleman may confirm.


The place next to the Continental is the Hotel Malaysia. The Bay View is around the corner if you walk to your left (past the bars).

----------


## terry57

^

Thanks for that, I new it was fairly close.  TA.

----------


## terry57

Here is another burster of a place. I only found this place last year and I've been to Penang loads of times. Directly on the beach and walkable from Chinatown.

----------


## terry57

Hawker food with a Million dollar view. Give it a try. Taxi home though after the Bad boy brews.

----------


## taxexile

Is the Swiss Hotel still in business, it was my chosen (chosen by my financial state ) residence whilst visiting Penang for visa runs in the eighties.

It was a low rent doss, not without character, wonderfully located next to a sleazy bar on Chulia Street, with good street food a two minute walk in one direction and excellent Indian food two minutes in the other direction.

Breakfast at the Swiss consisted of milky coffee and a 2" thick slice of white bread warmed for 10 seconds in an ancient toaster and then smeared with oily margarine by the grubby hands of a bad tempered and evil eyed midget chinaman.

There was always a rickshaw wallah or three on tap outside to whisk you off for the early morning ride out to the Thai consulate.

I enjoyed those visa runs, the train ride to Butterworth, the ferry across and two days mooching around possibly the nicest little town in asia.

Once had baked beans on toast in the 1950's tearooms atop Penang Hill.

Such a shame the Brits gave it all away, not that it was really theirs to give  or even take in the first place, but Im sure you know what I mean.

----------


## terry57

^

Can't say I know the Swiss Hotel even though I've been through and stayed in Penang countless times.

I first visited Penang in 87, what I really like about it is that it is the only place I know that has not really changed that much.

Chulia Street is still very low key and laid back. 

It's a great town to spend a few days plebing around. 

Penang Hill has changed considerably though, lots of construction going on last year when I visited.

----------


## lom

> Is the Swiss Hotel still in business, it was my chosen (chosen by my financial state ) residence whilst visiting Penang for visa runs in the eighties.


It is still there, next to Jims Place

----------


## mikem

I thought it was closed. Possibly doing a renovation. That was at CNY.

----------

